# World City Rebus #39



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

Mobile, AL


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

Spot on again, Sunny.


----------

